# Red plants (and I mean red!)



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

here's searching for that elusive red (very red) plant to add that splash of color to my otherwise very green scape. I hear conflicting stories of how difficult (or not) it is to grow them without unreasonably high level of light... but then I hear of a cultivar that actually is redder under low light (?!). So I would appreciate some input on good red plants. The easier to grow the better, of course. And where to find it in the metroplex?

the set-up:
CO2: yes, Ph=7.0, fertilization: liquid and/or tablets on substrate if necessary; temp: high 70-s, eventually reaching 80; lighting regime: 12 hours with "siesta" break of 4 hours (6 hours on - 4 off - 6 hours on). 4 x T5 (10,000K or so - they all look "white"). Aquarium is 28'' tall so it can be a relatively tall plant.

Thanks!


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

An easy to grow red plant would be:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=47&category=genus&spec=Nymphaea

I've seen it at Fish Gallery in Dallas in the past. If they don't have it, they can probably get it for you in their next order. I have it in my tank, but it doesn't split often.

It has a small footprint, so it gives you alot of placement options, too. And it grows slower than most nymphaea. Not nearly as weedy as Nymphaea micrantha.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Rotala Macrandra is what I have that gets very red. I will be trimming this weekend and should have a few stems to spare. 

Also Alternathera Reneckii gets very red and is an easier plant to grow. Should be easy to find.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

There are definitely some that are easier than others, but even those will often be redder toward the top of the tank. The reason is that chlorophyll is green and that's where plants derive their energy. Being red allows less photosynthesis to occur, so if they're not getting enough light to meet their needs, they will turn green. So red plants might go completely green, or more commonly, the top leaves will be red, but those shaded by the top growth will be green. 

Michael


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Allot of the Ludwigia Sp. will go red on you when it gets close to the waters surface under high light. They are very easy to grow.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Ekrindul said:


> An easy to grow red plant would be:
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=47&category=genus&spec=Nymphaea
> 
> ...


+1. This plant stayed super red for me even in low light (one of those pics is mine). I found that they send out more pups with high amounts of root ferts and with soil-based substrates. I don't have it any more though...otherwise I'd send you one...sorry.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

trip told me thuresday that he should be getting the shipment today, if he hasn't already got it, he order a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all,

thanks for the comments and today I went to the lfs and I got 3 bulbs of the "red tiger lotus" as recommended by ekrindul and davemonkey. Now, I can still use some red branched plant. 

About the red tiger lotus, I understand the leaves go all the way to the surface... the lfs guy mentioned to cut them when they reach 2 inches to initiate a immersed habit (rather than floating). Any tips on what to do? Right now they are only round bulbs with tiny leaf development and they have a long 25'' way to break the surface.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

The red lotus grows much slower and will probably be a long time getting to the surface. I've never had one make it. I would trim it as it over reaches the size you would prefer it to be. Nympaea are somewhat weedy plants, so they will respond well to trimming and bounce back. 

I think the LFS guy is thinking more of something like Nymphaea micrantha, which does grow quick and shoot for the surface.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is what I got red that I can offer:Cabomba furcata, Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset', Limnophila aromatica, Rotala macrandra.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

rotala rouldilifa(spelling?) is a redish plant. I see it more of a pinkish red then a true red, under low light it stays green.. high light it stays pinkish-red. (i have 4 t5 normal 14w x 4) over it and it's stays pinkish-red.. that would be my ideal for a red plant..


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Marcio,

Your red tiger lotus will stay more or less red. The trick to keeping them short is to remove any leaves that look as though they're headed for the surface. Eventually you'll get a mass of short leaves. How big's your tank again? I had three lilies that dominated a 75, you may end up having to remove all but one of the plants.

Rotala macrandra's a good choice. I've had it grow well and stay a bright pink-red in my tank here in Lville. _Ludwigia arcuata_ is another good choice.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

Phil Edwards said:


> Marcio,
> 
> How big's your tank again? I had three lilies that dominated a 75, you may end up having to remove all but one of the plants.
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,

thanks for writing! My tank is just short of 110g (48.5 x 18 x 28.5). Yes, I can see the lilies growing over time - if all goes well. Hopefully by then I will be able to transfer one to become a centerpiece of a smaller tank.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

How are the plants I gave you. Did the Rotella Maceranda survive? That plant gets really red but it's sensitive to transporting.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think Robert meant Rotala Macrandra. It's a nutrient hog and beautiful!


----------

